# clumps in sprayed texture



## Everend (Jun 11, 2010)

I do repair work on drywall frequently where I need to match and blend the new patch into the existing wall. I've figured out many of the tricks but one that still gets me is when I get/have lumps in the texture.
After doing the repair/tape/float I have a completely smooth, dry repair that has mud lightly feathered into the existing texture. The float is usually 8"-12" wider than the actual patch and is then feathered to nothing using a wet terry cloth towel. 
I've done enough patches to recognize the texture and determine the right consistency, pressure, nozzle size, etc to match the texture. Knockdown does still give me lots of trouble! but thankfully most houses around here are not knockdown. I start with pre-mixed mud in the bucket or box which usually needs to be thinned out. So I take some mud and mix it with water in another bucket. I'll mix for a few minutes until it looks smooth and usually let it set while I finish setting up the compressor, hose, etc.
I spray the patch and EVERY TIME small clumps of hard or thickened mud make it to the wall. Is there a step of filtering the mud before putting into the hopper that I'm missing? If so what do you use to filter it?

thanks
Everend


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hard mud sounds like something that came out of your hopper or gun.

Thickened mud not mixed well enough or old/contaminated mud maybe.

Your mixing rod & bucket clean?


----------



## Everend (Jun 11, 2010)

All the tools are squeaky clean. The hard clump problem is because I only ever use maybe 1/2gal of mud at a time so I put the unused back in the bucket, ready for next time and sometimes mud on the side/top of the bucket dry. 

If the thickened mud problem is not mixing it enough, maybe I'm using the wrong mixer. What style of mixer should I be using?

Maybe a better question would be to ask how to not waste a whole box/bucket of mud on a small patch?


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

you should always take your bare hand and wipe the inside of the bucket to get any unmixed texture into the middle of the bucket and remix it so you get a 100% consistant mix . sounds like your not getting all the texture mixed consistantly, yeah it sucks but you shoud reach your arm into the bucket of texture and wipe the inside of the bucket so there are no clingys sticking to the inside of the bucket and remix it again .


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I f you buy a mud pump it will filter out lots of that junk. Not all mind you but you will notice a difference.


----------

